# Sticky  Immigration Sharing Ideas Coffee Lounge



## topcat83

We've noticed that there are a lot of you out there who are wanting to share your experiences about applying to emigrate to New Zealand. 

So we thought a 'coffee lounge', where you could go to share these experiences would help.

So - for all things about your immigration applications, the best place to go is the 'Immigration sharing ideas' coffee lounge'. You'll find it at Coffee lounge : Immigration sharing ideas - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

We'll be moving the latest and any new immigration application threads to this lounge. We hope you find it useful.

We'd remind you again that with very few exceptions, none of us are immigration experts, nor purport to be. We've 'done that, been there, got the T-shirt'.

New Zealand has strict rules about the use of registered agents who can give paid advice. If you want to use an agent, please make sure that they are registered with the Immigration Advisers Authority.

And bear in mind that you should not assume that any information and advice given on this forum (either by a Moderator or a Forum member) is 100% accurate - it is based on their experiences and understanding only. You should therefore always check your facts at www.Immigration.govt.nz, directly with NZ Immigration, or with a registered agent.

And remember, all the New Zealand moderators were forum members who were asked to help keep an eye on what is said. We still have our own opinions and will occasionally give them!


----------

